

Godaddy expiring domains in abnormal way - sammyfung
http://sammy.hk/godaddy-expiring-domains-abnormal-way/

======
sammyfung
The question is that, should DNS nameserver at registrar still work for over a
month after the domain passed its expiry date ? According to my experiences in
past 15+ years, registrar changed DNS nameserver for expired domains, which
causes the web/email service of expired domain unavailable.

------
soneil
While I have as much distaste for godaddy as the next nerd, this sounds like a
non-story?

He got emails and a grace period, which is as much as I expect from any budget
registrar.

------
anh79
Maybe that's how they define "cheap" :)

